# Can you blend different granulars yourself



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

This seems like a really basic and stupid question but on a quick search I couldn't find the answer.

Is it possible to blend two Granulars together and the spread them at once?

For example, if we want to mix a nitrogen fertilizer and potash.

I always assumed that was a no-no, but then I thought I should ask the question.

I can imagine that good mixing is really important. I'd be doing relatively small amounts


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes that is completely fine. You are better off mixing the two ferts in a bag and shake it up. Don't put half the fert in your spreader and then the other half. You will have uneven fert distribution on your lawn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can if they are the same prill size. Preweight each one to get the ratio correctly. It's basically what Scott and the others do, they mix different product and place then in a pretty bag.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

If you mix fertilizers with different prill sizes, they will tend to layer in the spreader even after mixing and the throw distances will be different with a broadcast spreader. The end result is that the more different the prill size, the more uneven the coverage will be. If you want to mix, you need to make sure that the prill sizes are similar/identical like g-man notes.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

bernstem said:


> If you mix fertilizers with different prill sizes, they will tend to layer in the spreader even after mixing and the throw distances will be different with a broadcast spreader. The end result is that the more different the prill size, the more uneven the coverage will be. If you want to mix, you need to make sure that the prill sizes are similar/identical like g-man notes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok thanks everyone. I tried it and it went well. This will be a good time saver.


----------

